

Kern Type, The Kerning Game - epenn
http://type.method.ac/

======
tptacek
I did much better this time than I did the last time this was posted. The
trick is to pay attention to the negative space more than the letterforms
themselves; if you visualize the black pixels as the meaningful content, it's
usually straightforward to see where things are out of balance.

~~~
techwizrd
98/100\. "Toronto" and "Xylophone" were really hard for me. I arranged them
and tried to squint from afar to make sure they looked balanced.

~~~
tptacek
Xylophone was the one for me where negative space was most helpful; notice how
most of the letterforms are bordered by a straight edge on one side and a
curved one, always at x-height, on the other.

------
jawns
I liked this, although I felt a little bit of resentment over the fact that
the "correct" answer is a typographer's solution -- as if no other typographer
could possibly disagree.

~~~
brokenparser
It does allow for a certain margin of error, though:

[http://i.imgur.com/lXBEZqX.png](http://i.imgur.com/lXBEZqX.png)

------
Wistar
Hmm. Crashes Firefox 25.0.1 instantly on OSX 10.6.8

~~~
fiatpandas
Same for me (10.7.5). I just cracked open Chrome to try it out and no issues.

~~~
Wistar
84/100 after switching to safari. I am irked that the last character in the
word is not moveable as I thought many of these were too widely spaced for my
tastes. I got several 100/100 scores but one 45/100 with which I utterly
disagree and about which I am conferring with my lawyer.

------
rmk2
85/100

I really like the idea behind this side. It neatly shows the difference
between proper and improper kerning. It also showed me that I am much more
likely to kern certain types correctly naturally.

------
cs648
87/100\. Very interesting game, it definitely helped me start to understand
why some people get so upset about incorrect kerning. Would have been nice to
see a running total score throughout.

------
Stratoscope
Aw man. I only got 87/100\. And I thought I was a decent kemer!

------
the_imp
Only 79/100, but I think the scoring is a bit off---it seems to judge the
total divergence, when it really ought to look at each pair of letters
separately.

------
elseless
95/100\. I thought the second-to-last was hardest. Serif/sans-serif didn't
make as much of a difference as I expected.

------
Kronopath
93/100\. The one with small caps was tricky -- small caps fonts generally have
wider letterspacing, which threw me off for a bit.

------
lowboy
90/100, and I agree with jawns that it should be agreed upon by multiple
typographers, not just one.

------
pallandt
This is very, very pleasing visually.

~~~
agumonkey
Especially the compared results. I found the cyan over made some almost
beautiful logotype designs over my errors.

------
gotosleep
79/100

------
TwoBit
This game doesn't work like kerning works. The game lets you re-space letters
between letters at fixed positions on the left and right. Kerning is about the
spacing of all letters.

~~~
itafroma
> Kerning is about the spacing of all letters.

That's tracking (also called letter-spacing). Kerning is indeed about the
adjustment of space between individual letters.

